# How LOW can i reduce my caloric intake while cutting on Test & Tren??



## MIRIN (Feb 24, 2014)

24 yrs old. 215 LB's.. about 18% bf...looking to get to around 10%

How low can i reduce my calories for an extreme cut, not to worried about putting on mass. looking to maintain and lose bf
i am currently eating around 2,300 to 2,500 cal per day, how low can i drop it to when i start my cycle? 

cycle 
week 1-12, 
TEST enanthate    
250mg- 2 shots / week 

weeks 1-4,
TEST prop
100mg EOD 

weeks 5-10, 
TREN ace
100mg EOD 

weeks 8-12,
WINNY 
50mg ED


----------



## toneispower (Mar 3, 2014)

Why wait till week five to bring in the all mighty tren? Have you experienced tren before?


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

The slower you cut the better, you won't regret it long term when you get more gains! I wouldn't go under 16-1800 caps if I were you though, as a minimum. Look up some vids on reverse dieting too, increase your metabolic capacity so you don't have to go so extreme with it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

i would hate to pin EOD for 10 weeks


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 15, 2014)

first off what is your maintenance cals. drop that by 600 and boom there is your cal intake. the tren will heat you up like an oven so no need to go any lower than 600. like windy said a slower pace is better. i personally like carb cycling way better and see better results especially if you do cardio.  good luck my friend 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 20, 2014)

Your 215lbs and 18% bf.  I'm sorry I don't mean to be ripping on anyone but it seems to me that you have 0 cycle experience and 0 knowledge of clean dieting.  I may be wrong but if this is the case you should most def do further research into dieting and what would be a proper cycle for you.  When your understanding of clean dieting is more advanced and you actually follow through with what you learn then you will see that the fat will melt away naturally.  Read the sticky's they are great info I promise.  If it helps read them over and over again.


----------



## Disqualified (Apr 21, 2014)

Harjot Mundi said:


> i would hate to pin EOD for 10 weeks


Then you would hate pinning ED for the past 6 months.

WHERES MAH FELLOW TREN'BUSERS?!


I take in 5K + cals in the off season.
I cut them down to 3400 at the beginning of my cut
Broke my hand and cut it even further to 1800.

Doesn't look like I'm losing size, just fat. However, I don't recommend Tren to someone experienced. Luckily I respond amazing to it, with little to no sides.
But I'm a 1%'er in that case.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Whats the rest of the macros? Cals alone means nothing. Fats, carbs, protein intake? 

Cycle experience?  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 21, 2014)

I never have been able to figure out the macro myself.. I need to look in to it more. 
I normally do Keto or Paleo keep the protein high as I can and drink alot of water.  

Have you ran tren a at 100mg daily before. I have trouble going over 50mg daily on it with out getting Tren cough. I find 50mg daily is my sweet spot on it. Last cutting cycle I did was 
50mg Tren A ED
250mg Test Cyp EW
T3 75mcg ED

I got good results from it without training that hard. I was doing a 5 day split at the time.


----------



## MDR (Apr 21, 2014)

Just by the nature of the original post, my opinion is for you to stay away from anabolics and get in shape.  Do the diet research and put some time into the gym, and run a cycle when you are ready.  Ready means you are at least close to your natural potential.


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 1, 2014)

I like the carb cycling approach personally. The idea when cutting is to maintain as much muscle as possible. Obviously you will lose some muscle during the process, but by slowly reducing your caloric intake by the week or every 2 weeks then you will melt the fat away while keeping as much muscle as you can. Your results will continue to come if you are dieting consistently.


----------

